# Daniel Eddy New Composer



## LastingLightSounds (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey Guys!

Thought I'd introduce myself I'm Daniel Eddy I'm from Sydney, Australia. I'm a first year composition student so still got lots to learn and saw some of the great threads on here thought I would join. 

Look forward to learning with you all!!

Be Well!!

Dan o/~


----------



## JohnG (Jan 3, 2013)

Welcome, Dan! We have quite a few members from Australia, as perhaps you are already aware.

Glad to have you on board. When you feel ready for it, please post some of your music so we can get to know what you are up to.


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 3, 2013)

Welcome abord mate !


----------



## LastingLightSounds (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey! Thanks for Welcoming me!

You can see some of my works on soundcloud below 

https://soundcloud.com/lasting-light-sounds


----------

